# How long??



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, my husband is halfway through the process of sperm sharing at crgw to help fund our first ivf.
Does any one know how long the wait is to start at crgw?
How long does ivf take from the start to include the two week wait? We are going to Rhodes 7th June for 10 days for a wedding so I'm wondering if I'll be able to get all the meds done before we go away as I'm not sure how easy it wud be to take meds with us, also thinking that if we are away for the 2ww maybe it might be just the relaxing break we need because if I was at home I don't know how well I'd behave without doing to much!! Xx


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Sarah I can't offer much advice I'm sorry but I was an egg donor at the crgw. Make sure you have all your blood tests etc upto date so you ready to start. 
As a rough guide..! 
I started down reg injections on 20th May 2012 (when I was in Tenerife for the week!) my baseline scan was 6th June and egg collection was 20th June. My egg transfer was 22nd June and my testing date was 8th July - BFP!! 

The clinic are wonderful, if you speak to them and explain about going away I'm sure they can get you some dates ready... The waiting to start is awful! I found I "settled down" once I had dates to aim for. 

Good luck!xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying 
How easy was it for you to take medication abroad?
I agree the waiting is very difficult, I had Amh test in sept showing low result for my age and then in oct had a lap and dye which confirmed the need for ivf 
My husband has his fifth donation Friday so he's going to try and speak to Jodie then to arrange an appt for us. I think once we have the appt I will feel better because I'll know a bit more about what's going to happen and also the timescale if it so then I can speak to my manager at work, I don't think they are going to be as supportive as they say they will be though especially when it comes to appointments etc!
Fingers crossed we will be successful first time as I'm not sure we could afford to fund a complete cycle within the next year xx


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Amanda gave me a letter to take with me but they weren't really interested in the airport lol! I kept the needles and drugs on me in a make up bag and carried them on the plane, I put the drug in the fridge when I got to hotel as need to be kept cool. 
I didnt tell my work, I just made appointments for scans after work or booked time off - I only had about 3 scans to check before EC. I went sick on the Monday (EC was to be on the wed!) with stomach problem was all I said and then I rang my gp and asked for a sick note for work saying I needed 2 wks off after gyni procedure! I told the gp I was unable to get to the practice as clinic suggested bed rest (they didn't!!) but it worked and I didn't go back until after 2ww 
I found being in work helped during treatment as kept me busy and injections were morning & evening so didn't interfere with work


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hopefully I'll know fri wen our appt to go in will be, I dnt mind being in the treatment whilst I'm away bcoz I dnt tend to drink so wnt miss that, I'll just see what they say is best.
Just fingers crossed my boss is supportive, I dnt have a great sick record as I had time off after op in oct, in an ideal world I'd probably go sick for the whole treatment as my job is working in operating theatre so very heavy work plus x rays so will have to work around that n hope the treatment doesn't make me too unwell to not be able to go into work xx


----------

